# Smoker for my motorhome



## scarbelly

I am looking for a smoker that will fit into my motorhome, I have an AMNS that I can use on the road but need a smoker so I can do a chicken or butt on the road

Thanks for any ideas


----------



## tom37

Scar, do you have any hitch space available?

I have seen some really nice tailgate units that fit in the receiver hitch. Just thinkin that would keep it out of the way and then you don't actually have to put it inside.

Maybe even up front like a bike rack.

Now I have no idea what brand it is but a comp buddy has a tiny little pellet pooper that would maybe fit 2 slabs but probably a better fit to call it full with 2 butts.

He claims that it is the only way to cook chicken. I think it was around 500 ish, and its his dedicated chicken cooker since its so easy to keep the temps at what ever he dials it in as. If you like I can make a call and try to get a pic of it.


----------



## SmokinAl

A friend of mine takes his MES with him in his motorhome, which in your case would work well with the AMNS.


----------



## mudduck

scar have you look at the bubble keg it can be used on the trl hitch

http://www.gas-grill-review.com/big-steel-keg-convection-grill.html


----------



## mballi3011

I always take a small GOSM with me and you can get them almost anywhere too. Now you have a big storage in the back of the RV so you could get it in there with a small propane line can be rigged to the RV's tank too. You can get that from the Rv store. Now gas you have to go to the Gas store for that.


----------



## rbranstner

Make a UDS. I guess they aren't exactly very small but you can buy those smaller barrels and make one out of that.


----------



## scarbelly

I need to measure the compartment if it ever stops raining here.  I can not use the hitch as I am towing a car

Thanks for all of the suggestions .


----------



## mudduck

Scarbelly said:


> I need to measure the compartment if it ever stops raining here.  I can not use the hitch as I am towing a car
> 
> Thanks for all of the suggestions .


put a hitch on the front and look liks a redneck

 LOL


----------



## Bearcarver

mudduck said:


> Scarbelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need to measure the compartment if it ever stops raining here.  I can not use the hitch as I am towing a car
> 
> Thanks for all of the suggestions .
> 
> 
> 
> put a hitch on the front and look liks a redneck
> 
> LOL
Click to expand...

LOL----That's funnier than the snakes.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## smokinstevo27

The weber smokey mountain breaks down easily into parts, my buddy got one a couple months ago and breaks it down and takes it with him on trips. He says its very easy.


----------



## forluvofsmoke

I haven't heard of anyone who uses these lately, but the *Cobb Pro* tabletop suposedly can cook at 500* for 3-4 hours on 8-10 charcoal briquettes. If what they say is true, you could cut back on the amount of briquettes used at one time to probably 5-6, to bring the temp down to 225* or so, and only need a 5lb bag of briqs to tote along. Tons of storage space saved, and less briqs to pack along.

They look to be just large enough to fit a chicken into, so probably a 6lb butt would go OK.

Here's a link for Amazon:

  

And, wally world, better pictures of how it works here, IMO:

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Cobb-Pro-Grill-and-Cooking-System-in-Black/15555087  

If space does become a major issue, this rig looks like it may be a package of less than 1 cubic foot when boxed up (if the base packs inside of the lid, or vice-versa), so thought you may want to have a peek at it.

Good luck and great smokes, brother...oh, and do be careful out there on the road...it's a jungle out there! LOL!!!!

Eric


----------



## tjoff

The small GOSM shuold fit in the trunk of the car you are towing.


----------



## nwdave

The small Master Forge GOSM that Lowe's and possibly others sell might be the ticket.  Depending on the size of your basement's, might just slide in.  Those hitch racks sometimes can vibrate to the point where they break off.  I have a TT and will have double hitch points installed on the rear of the TT and a 2 hitch point platform built to carry the "extras" we gotta have.

A tongue in cheek suggestion would be to put a carry rack on top of the car and put the Smoker up there while traveling. OR you could always move to a state where triple haul is legal.

So, how do you like our rain?  You should take a lesson from us Washingtonians and Oregonians and spread the rain out over the year, rather trying to squeeze it all into one week.  Don't you just love La Nina?


----------



## scarbelly

Thanks for all the replys - I am going to try rearranging some things I have stored and see if I can open up a larger compartment.

Has anyone ever used or seen one of these - it got good reviews on a hunting site. It is made by Cameron and folds down to 5" for travel


----------



## scarbelly

forluvofsmoke said:


> I haven't heard of anyone who uses these lately, but the *Cobb Pro* tabletop suposedly can cook at 500* for 3-4 hours on 8-10 charcoal briquettes. If what they say is true, you could cut back on the amount of briquettes used at one time to probably 5-6, to bring the temp down to 225* or so, and only need a 5lb bag of briqs to tote along. Tons of storage space saved, and less briqs to pack along.
> 
> They look to be just large enough to fit a chicken into, so probably a 6lb butt would go OK.
> 
> Here's a link for Amazon:
> 
> 
> 
> And, wally world, better pictures of how it works here, IMO:
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Cobb-Pro-Grill-and-Cooking-System-in-Black/15555087
> 
> If space does become a major issue, this rig looks like it may be a package of less than 1 cubic foot when boxed up (if the base packs inside of the lid, or vice-versa), so thought you may want to have a peek at it.
> 
> Good luck and great smokes, brother...oh, and do be careful out there on the road...it's a jungle out there! LOL!!!!
> 
> Eric


Hey Eric

I have been looking hard at these units and aside from price have you ever known anyone who has used one? I tried to search the forums and have not seen anyone post on them.

Thanks

Gary


----------



## steelchef

I use a propane Primus Express for which I've modified an aluminum stockpot as the smoker. It takes up about 2 cu ft in the motorhome. The trays are made from coathangers, (coatings burned off of course) and they hang from the pot rim. I only use 2 but more could be fitted. We use it mostly for fresh caught fish and sometimes vegys. My unit is in the motorhome which is sitting in -26C and 3 feet of snow. if anyone is interested in details, contact me in May and I'll get some accurate measurements and pictures. It's been  a great addition to our camping experience. We have also used it for other meats and for resmoking bacon, etc.

Check out some options at:

http://www.campstovewizard.com/primus-stoves.html


----------



## meateater

Gary, it's simple just make one of these. Just put a hitch on the back of tow vehicle. 
	

		
			
		

		
	













Either that or a modded chargriller sidebox. I just put a pan on the left under the grill and coals on the left. I used this almost every day until I got busted. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/97942/side-fire-box-griller-smoker


----------



## scarbelly

steelchef said:


> I use a propane Primus Express for which I've modified an aluminum stockpot as the smoker. It takes up about 2 cu ft in the motorhome. The trays are made from coathangers, (coatings burned off of course) and they hang from the pot rim. I only use 2 but more could be fitted. We use it mostly for fresh caught fish and sometimes vegys. My unit is in the motorhome which is sitting in -26C and 3 feet of snow. if anyone is interested in details, contact me in May and I'll get some accurate measurements and pictures. It's been  a great addition to our camping experience. We have also used it for other meats and for resmoking bacon, etc.
> 
> Check out some options at:
> 
> http://www.campstovewizard.com/primus-stoves.html


Those are great looking stoves - I have one similar for my plow disc wok that I could use to make it work


----------



## scarbelly

meateater said:


> Gary, it's simple just make one of these. Just put a hitch on the back of tow vehicle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either that or a modded chargriller sidebox. I just put a pan on the left under the grill and coals on the left. I used this almost every day until I got busted. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/97942/side-fire-box-griller-smoker


Hey Mike

What havnt you been busted for? LOL - how is the patio doin?


----------



## Bearcarver

Here's a mod Meateater might have to use, if he keeps starting fires on that balcony of his:


----------



## chefrob

i know a guy who works on the cheep...................


----------



## scarbelly

chefrob said:


> i know a guy who works on the cheep...................


I know him well but it costs too much to keep him in cigars!! And there is the issue of crossing state lines and international borders with him


----------



## meateater

Bearcarver said:


> Here's a mod Meateater might have to use, if he keeps starting fires on that balcony of his:




 LOl, as long as they hook me up in front I can still reach the firebox.


----------



## chefrob

> .............And there is the issue of crossing state lines and international borders with him


all ya gotta do is get a different hat................


----------



## chefrob

meateater said:


> Bearcarver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a mod Meateater might have to use, if he keeps starting fires on that balcony of his:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOl, as long as they hook me up in front I can still reach the firebox.
Click to expand...



 spoken like a true troublemaker..................


----------



## glenn t

I know I'm jumping in late but look at the smokin it #1.

www.smokin-it.com

I love mine.


----------

